# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Mmm, you taste good.

## Shenzi Sixaxis

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I think someone's hungry.

----------


## RaeaTheGreat

thats kinda oddly cute XP

----------


## grits

Thats a pretty cool shot. Leucistic?

----------


## Freakie_frog

God I hate that.. and every time they move those damn little teeth just dig in deeper...

----------


## Shenzi Sixaxis

> Thats a pretty cool shot. Leucistic?


Yup! An early 2009 I think. Bugger was a sweet heart for the previous owner, but he hates me!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> God I hate that.. and every time they move those damn little teeth just dig in deeper...


Ohhh yeah. It didn't hurt too much to begin with, it was just kinda like, "  :Weirdface:  Well hello there..." And then I started unwinding him and a crapload of pain exploded in that finger. Bite is healing really fast though!

----------


## Boanerges

Nice pics and snake  :Very Happy:   :Good Job:

----------


## Shenzi Sixaxis

Nice looking snake. Not so nice personality.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Aww, he doesn't hate you.  He loves you.  With barbecue sauce.

----------

_Shenzi Sixaxis_ (01-13-2012),_Simple Man_ (03-31-2011)

----------


## jjmitchell

> Aww, he doesn't hate you.  He loves you.  With barbecue sauce.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## gman8585

Someone needs a mouse or rat

----------


## Mikekrause2000

that is a beautiful snake. wow the eyes are just stunning! like they look into my soul.

----------

